# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  Documentación de la CHguadiana.

## Luján

Gracias a la inestimable colaboración de Rio Ardila, que me ha dejado los originales, puedo hoy poner aquí una serie de documentos escaneados provenientes de los fondos de la CH Guadiana.

Principalmente son folletos informativos sobre diferentes obras civiles relacionadas con el agua.

Son sólo una parte de todos los documentos que han llegado a mis manos. En un principio quería poner todos los que pudiera escanear de una vez, pero el tiempo (más bien su falta) no me ha permitido seguir con el proceso de digitalización, así que hoy pongo los pocos que tengo.

Abastecimiento a los núcleos inmediatos al acueducto Tajo-Segura.pdf

Abastecimiento de emergencia para transporte de agua en barco desde Huelva a Cádiz.pdf

Actuaciones ambientales en el embalse del Andévalo.pdf

Canal de las Dehesas.pdf

Central Hidroeléctrica del Chanza.pdf

----------


## Luján

Continúo con 5 más

Encauzamiento del río Matachel TT.MM. Alange y La Zarza (Badajoz).pdf

Obras para paliar los daños en Gibraleón por avenidas del río Odiel (Huelva).pdf

Presa de Alange.pdf

Presa de Ruecas.pdf

Presa del Andévalo.pdf

----------


## Luján

Y los 2 últimos, por ahora.

Regulación del canal de Montijo.pdf

Toma en el Embalse del Piedras.pdf

----------


## embalses al 100%

Si esto es solo el avance...
Que buen archivo estamos consiguiendo aquí, en el foro, gracias a Rio Ardilla, y a ti.

Un Saludo :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

¡vaya! parece que se va a formar un buen dosier. Un buen sitio al que acudir para ampliar conocimientos.
Gracias a los dos.
Un abrazo

----------


## sergi1907

Una suerte poder tener todos estos documentos.

Muchas gracias a los dos por ponerlo a nuestro alcance.

----------

